# My Clydesdale Drawing...



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

For being cartoony, I don't see any problems with it. Hell, I _wish_ I could draw like that sometimes. I'm no good at anything except realistic stuff, and every once in a blue moon I might be able to pump out a cartoony drawing. The only thing I can critique on is the neck. It's just a little too thin for a clyde and slightly disporportionate to the body and head. Also the back legs should be a little longer before the knee-- the knees should be at about the same height and the back are higher than the front. Aside from that, good work! =D


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

ahhh i c thanks i thought it looked wrong but i just couldn't fix it, in da right spot


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

That's so cute!!!! I love drawing stuff like that, but I'm no good. You're great =D


----------

